# Would You Believe This Piece Of Crap?



## ronp (May 30, 2009)

A few weeks ago I told you about our local casino that had BBQ Pulled Pork.



What crap was that?




I was talking to one of the supervisors about that pulled pork thinking I might have a shot at getting some work maybe as a consultant or something. He told me they were going to start a BBQ Night, that they found an old smoker and were going to start using it on Father's day and told me to take a look at it. 

It's a Traeger grill and smoker.





This is what I found.



Hmm. Wood pellets which is ok.



I couldn't lift the door as the handles were gone. All rusty, and gross looking. I mean, this is a multi million dollar casino, so WTF? I am surprised that this piece of crap would even be allowed for a commerical setting. Having owned a restaurant I find it hard to believe.

The mentality of these casinos is something else.

They are a multi million dollar casino, HUH?


----------



## creative rock (May 30, 2009)

Ron, glad they are ALMOST thinking after the photos of what they were calling bbq... BUT I do believe this won't last long especially looking at the unit they are going to smoke with... Not that a new one wouldn't be good. They need to loosen up with the purse strings, a big Lang or something would be the best direction IMO.
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## gotoleep (May 30, 2009)

Did you make some suggestions to the supervisor? Seems that they should be able to afford a nice lang, klose, etc. AND someone to direct them on the preparation ... that being you!!


----------



## carpetride (May 30, 2009)

There are a few those machines running around here, I believe the distributor rents them out for events.  When taken care of they produce some pretty nice Q.  The pellets are 100% wood no different than splits you would use in a "stick" burner.  The one I looked at had 4 or 5 shelves all the way across and front to back which slid out.

Take the manager some real BBQ and show him what it is all about.


----------



## mikey (May 30, 2009)

Ron; Get a grip, man! How do you think they got to be a multi-million dollar casino?? 2 ways that come to mind right away. First, casinos were not built on winners and second their motto "We cheat the other guy and pass the savings on to you". Take the blinders off, look a bit beyond the crappy food, the pos smoker and you'll see the big picture; The Allmighty Dollar. Reality just sux, doesn't it?


----------



## ronp (May 30, 2009)

I have a good grip Mikey.I don't have any blinders on I am not stupid Mikey, I have been around the casino circuit for many years. I have been writing a monthly on them for 3 1/2 years. http://www.casinoentertainer.com/advice/ron.html

You would think they would buy some good equipment like a cook shack.

http://store.cookshack.com/c-69-smokers.aspx


Take care.


----------



## mikey (May 30, 2009)

First of all, let's get one damn thing straight. I never said you "were stupid" or even insinuated anything to that affect. While you may have been around the casino circuit for many years, that's neither here nor there. How many of those years were spent in the "operations" end of that business? Why should they buy some good equipment? Good equipment costs good money, therefore why should they spend it when they don't have to?? I would appreciate it if you would just take my opinion for what it is, just an opinion. Don't read any more into it then what's in print. Thanks


----------



## guvna (May 30, 2009)

i would never eat anything that came off that thing...


----------



## mikey (May 30, 2009)

And I wouldn't eat this disgusting plate of food either or patronize this establishment again. Crap, I wouldn't let my dogs eat this stuff.


----------



## tn_bbq (May 30, 2009)

You sound surprised.  

Lots of restaurants call BBQ, anything that is smothered in BBQ sauce.  

Crock pot of pork.  Drain grease.  Apply sauce (add liquid smoke for extra smoke flavor)  Serve.


----------



## smoke freak (May 30, 2009)

You mean thats not how you do it???????


----------



## carpetride (May 30, 2009)

I understand the outside of that rig looks pretty rough due to weathering but I have a hard time with saying the interior is crap as well...no one has seen the inside have they?  Personally I would not use something like this or a Lang for a commercial setting.  Maybe an Ole Hickory or something like that to mass produce food.

As someone who has had a CookShack (Amerique) I would take the FEC any day for commercial or personal use.  They stand behind their work.  The smaller CookShack units were not for me.


----------



## shooterrick (May 31, 2009)

Well I am surprised by the Casino.  Many have a reputation for fair to good food cheap.  It has historically been one of the draws.  Personally I have eatin at Casinos about 6 times and it was just ok.  I doubt from a buisness point of view good Q as we see it will ever be produced on site at a Casino.  It is labor intensive and with the large variety usually served at these establishments they are not going to invest in the equipment and personel to produce a great product.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ronp (May 31, 2009)

Well I am surprised after owning a restaurant for 8 years that equipment would pass any inspection for restaurant use. They do have in the kitchen 100's of thousands of dollars of equipment which I am sure is stainless steel and NSF approved.

If they got a digital smoker, like they have for cook and hold ovens (Alto Sham) it wouldn't be any more labor intensive than doing prime rib. All they would have to do is rub, set and forget, and foil till later. Pretty simple to me. 

Another thought, they are a sovereign nation so they don't have follow the regs as we do.

Unfair in my opinion.


----------



## waysideranch (May 31, 2009)

Nothing surprises me.  You need to eat the so called Q around here.  Yikes.


----------



## jdt (Jun 1, 2009)

that looks alot bigger than the current roll door style they offer which is $9000, how does someone let something that cost that much get all ratty like that, that sucker has to hold near 1000 lbs of meat, with a push button que or rather turn dial cooker like that just about anyone can buy rub at menards and make some killer que


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 1, 2009)

With these pics it hard to tell what is wrong with it.


----------



## mgwerks (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd just ofer to advise them for free, just to support the art of proper BBQ.  Once you ahve them purchasing and using the right cooker for their needs, you can offer to haul that old on off and not charge them.  There's your next project!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 25, 2009)

Do a batch and take it to them,then tell 'em you can do the smoking and thet purchase from YOU!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just my opinion


----------



## ronp (Jun 26, 2009)

Na, I have already been told they have someone VERY knowlegable in smoking. Yea right. I had some of their BBQ shredded brisket the other day and it was crapola. It was in some sort of brown gravy. They know it all NOT!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 26, 2009)

My friend has a unit like the one pictured.  He uses it to cater.  He turns out some great grub with that pellet muncher.  With a little TLC that unit would look good in no time.


----------

